# Make-up Artist Paul Starr Passed Away



## kimb (Aug 20, 2008)

I wasnt sure where to post this. 







Make-up artist to the stars, Paul Starr, was found dead Tuesday in his Los Angeles apartment, Women's Wear Daily reports. The cause of death is unknown. Starr's body was discovered after knocks at his residence went unanswered, and authorities reportedly broke the door down. A friend tells the daily that the make-up artist had been out of sight for several days.

According to his web site, Starr has worked with celebs Madonna, Britney Spears and Gwen Stefani.


Celebrity Make-Up Artist Found Dead - Entertainment Tonight News Story - WJXT Jacksonville


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Make-Up Artist Paul Starr Found Dead*

Oh, this is so sad.  May he rest in peace.  My heart goes out to his family & friends.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Make-Up Artist Paul Starr Found Dead*

Rip


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Make-Up Artist Paul Starr Found Dead*

aww thats sad


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Make-Up Artist Paul Starr Found Dead*

aww man, that's so sad.  I was a big fan of his work


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Make-Up Artist Paul Starr Found Dead*

Very, very sad.  My condolences to his family.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Celebrity Make-Up Artist Paul Starr Found Dead*

WOW!! I look at his posts on We Love Beauty all the time.  I am in shock.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know if you all heard this but top makeup artist Paul Starr was found dead in his home today.  He was an amazing artist and he will be truly missed.  Please send your prayers and thought to his friends and family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you don't know who he is and the people that he is worked with check out his website:

PAUL STARR MAKE-UP | PAULSTARRMAKEUP.COM | MAKEUP BY PAUL STARR

Paul Starr, A-list makeup artist, is found dead - Los Angeles Times


----------

